
Raspberry Pi maker to sell company for £615m to Swiss Dätwyler - subbu88
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/14/raspberry-pi-manufacturer-sell-company-615m-swiss-datwyler
======
celticninja
This is the main manufacturer of the device that is being sold not the owners
of the IP.

